# Best Control type headcollar?



## hatters (11 January 2010)

My 4 year old has got a bit big for his boots leading, and I want something which gives a bit more control.

So what is best?  Dually?  Be-nice?  Any of the cheaper Robinsons alternatives ok? 

Thanks


----------



## ladyt25 (11 January 2010)

I have had my horse 14 years (since a 4 yo) and he has always been strong and likes to just bugger off when it takes his fancy.

After years of having to lead him with a leadrope wrapped round his nose I found the Eskadron chain headcollar with buiit in chain. It works a treat. i have had it about 2 years so it manage to reform 12 years of this behaviour. It's great as you can use the chain to lead but can also tie up like a normal headcollar without the pressure on the nose.

At £30-£35 I think it's good value.


----------



## Ali2 (11 January 2010)

Richard Maxwell rope halter


----------



## dwi (11 January 2010)

I have a dually and its very good for teaching basic manners. I will admit though that D is led in a slip with a bit on now because I like complete manners from my horse. I don't expect to be pulled, pushed or pranced about with ever and to me a bit is the only way to achieve that.


----------



## FlashHarry (11 January 2010)

I like the Dually.


----------



## mickey (11 January 2010)

I have the Parelli one and the Monty Robert's Dually. I recommend the dualy, esp if you have a sensitive horse or horse that is quick off ridden aids. It enables you to give instruction but is more forgiving if you don't get the timing right/apply too much pressure as it is thicker than the rope/string ones.


----------



## kpup (11 January 2010)

Dually, brilliant invention!


----------



## Achinghips (11 January 2010)

I use a bridle on "big for boots stroppys" while leading.


----------



## Marge (11 January 2010)

Dually.

???????
'I will admit though that D is led in a slip with a bit on now because I like complete manners from my horse. I don't expect to be pulled, pushed or pranced about with ever and to me a bit is the only way to achieve that.' 
??????

If 'schooled' with a Dually properly you will not get pushed/pulled around. They just learn manners for life. Every horse I've used one on, have never been anything but a pleasure - they lead, turn, back-up just from watching me. All of which was quietly reinforced with a Dually halter when I 1st got each pone.


----------



## Nic (11 January 2010)

Depending on degree of bolshiness we use a Be Nice or a Chifney.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (11 January 2010)

I am with LadyT on this one, I dont have an Eskadron controller headcollar (it is on my shopping list) but use a web lead rein with chain over the noseband of the headcollar, works a treat, also wrapping an ordinary leadrope round the nose is useful


----------



## Enfys (11 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
 but use a web lead rein with chain over the noseband of the headcollar, works a treat, 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto, well a choke chain, but the end result is the same, instant manners and 99% of the time I never even have to tighten the rope at all. I want manners all the time when I am near a horse (they can do what they jolly well like once their halter is off)  and I don't see why I should have to haul a horse around to remind them of that fact when a little tweak is all it takes. 

Incidentally, I have tried a dually, I didn't like it and neither did my horses, the message was dull and it was also about as useful as a chocolate teapot for keeping a Haffy head UP when he wanted to put it down and plough furrows in any old direction he chose. How can pressure on the nose get that message across? Chain under the noise did the trick in one moment. 

However, I firmly believe that if 'it ain't broke, then don't fix it', so if one thing works for one person/horse and not for another then that is just fine, you do your thing and I'll carry on doing mine and everybody is happy.


----------



## hatters (11 January 2010)

Thanks everyone.  I don't fancy paying out the full price for a dually, so maybe the robinsons version or a headcollar with chain.


----------



## ladyt25 (11 January 2010)

I guess it will depend on the horse - mine is a 16hh connie x TB and in most respects he is great he just has nil manners on the ground and i don't like being run over/walked through or be left 'skiing' when he sets his head and goes.

I think the Eskadron which is essentially a ready made headcollar with 'stallion chain' set in works for horses like this. Other horses may use different tactics so a different training aid/headcollar may work. Mine's purely a bolshy-knows-his-own-strength type. You could of course just buy a stallion chain you can use with your normal headcollar but i am not sure whether they are much cheaper than the eskadron.


----------

